# [kernel] Support mémoire 64Gb (résolu)

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je me rendds fouuuuuu avec le gentoo-sources 3.2.1. J'ai installé ces sources sur mon PC du bureau en 64bits. Impecc, je boot.

Le PC possède 6Gb de mémoire, et là surprise, je vois qu'ils ne sont pas complètement gérés.

Je vais chercher la fameuse option HIGHMEM dans le kernel, est là .... pouf, je ne la trouve pas.

Je fais une recherche (en tapant / dans menuconfig), et je tape HIGHMEM, et il me dis que CONFIG_HIGHMEM64 est = n

et l'option est dans Processor type and support. Impossible de trouver l'option.

Pouvez-vous me dire comment ajouter le support 64Gb ?

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## boozo

Quel est le pb ?

 *Quote:*   

> Processor type and features
> 
>     > High Memory Support (4GB)
> 
>          -> (choice 3) 64G

 

----------

## zerros

Ben le prob est que je n'ai pas l'option moi !!

Je ne pige pas pourquoi ...

----------

## guilc

Tu dis que tu es en 64 bits. Donc pas d'option HIGHMEM ! le noyau 64bits gère toute la RAM en natif (dans la limite de 2^48 octets, soit 256To). Le support HIGHMEM, c'est uniquement pour les noyaux 32bits !

Si tu ne vois pas toute ta RAM, il faut donc chercher ailleurs, par exemple dans les options d'un bios moisi, comme souvent le sont les bios (tout ça pour faire du remapping de l'adressage mémoire pour les OS 32 bits en général, donc chercher une option de BIOS qui parle de ça)...

----------

## zerros

ah ok .... dans le bios il voit 4Go sur 6Go. Bien vu  :Smile: 

Merci :d

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Quand tu lance make menuconfig sur une machine 64bits, ça sélectionne automatiquement CONFIG_64BIT=y, donc ça n'affiche plus les options spécifiques aux noyaux 32bits comme CONFIG_HIGHMEM.

Pour ton problème de mémoire soit ton noyau actuel est en 32 bits (tente zgrep CONFIG_64BIT /proc/config.gz), dans ce cas, recompile-le en 64bits, soit ton problème ne vient pas du noyau.

Quant il manque de la mémoire en 64bits c'est souvent que le bios exporte une memory map buggée, genre https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-906664-start-0.html généralement une MàJ du bios règle le problème.

EDIT: CARBONIZED

----------

## zerros

Je vais laisser les équipes de la maintenance bureautique s'en occupper car si je peux mettre le système que je veux, je ne suis pas censer bidouiller le bios.

mais officieusement, j'ai ouvert le pc, et je pense qu'une des barettes de 2Go est HS car pas reconnu dans le bios qui semble être déjà dans la dernière version.

Merci pour les infos en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Il existe des options dans certains bios qui changent ce comportement. Du genre de ça, option à activer dans ce cas précis : http://www.presence-pc.com/image/Windows-7-memory-remap,0101-225281-0-2-3-1-jpg-.html (avec l'explication ici : http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Windows-7-4Go-BIOS-36570/)

----------

## zerros

hum, je rouvre le topic car après avoir travaillé sur mon PC du bureau qui est en 64bits, je me suis attaqué ce weekend à mon PC à la maison

que j'ai réinstallé, mais en 32bits.

Mon PC à la maison est un core 2 duo avec 6Go de mémoire. Donc normalement, si je ne sélectionne pas l'option 64bits, je devrai voir l'option HIGHMEM.

Yessss, je la voit cette option, mais qui limite à 4Gb !!!

Alors je me suis dit que c'était une nouveauté des version 3.x. J'ai donc pris un kernel sur kernel.org, et là, l'option 64Gb existe bel et bien.

J'en conclut que c'est gentoo-sources/genkernel qui a un souci car il est tout à fait possible d'avoir plus de 4Gb de mémoire sur une machine 32bits.

J'utilise cette mémoire ne plus pour une virtualbox, alors elle me manque cruellement :s

Est-il possible de "repackager" un noyau kernel.org pour ne faire un "gentoo-sources" en incluant cette option, ou tout simplement d'ajouter le support 64Gb

au noyau actuel ?

----------

## guilc

Non, le kernel "gentoo" ne bride rien. Tout au plus quelques patches en plus (genre framebuffer). Vérifie bien l'architecture sélectionnée, HIGHMEM64 n'est pas dispo pour les archi M386 et M486.

Ceci étant dit, je ne comprends pas aujourd'hui d'installer une nouvelle machine en 32bits (un core 2 duo gère les instructions 64 bits...). Absolument plus rien ne le justifie !

----------

## RaX

Bonsoir,

Cela ne semble pas venir des patchs apportés par gentoo-sources pour ma part avec un kernel 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 

```

Processor type and features

  High Memory Support (64GB)  --->  
```

Avec pour seul dépendance:

Depends on: X86_32 [=y] 

Bonne chance.

----------

## zerros

ben le kernel ne reconnaît pas mon cpu comme étant un 64, donc je ne peux pas activer l'option 64.

```

CM: produit: P5QL-E (To Be Filled By O.E.M.)

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz
```

Pour le HIGHMEM, je suis exactement dans la même config que toi ?! Pourquoi n'ai-je pas cette option ?!

Peux-tu m'envoyer ton fichier de config si ça ne te dérange pas ?

J'ai pris, à la base le fichier de config du livecd (comme spécifié dans le doc d'install). Si ça se trouve, le problème

vient tout simplement de là ...

----------

## Poussin

Ce n'est pas une question d'être reconnu. Il gère les instructions 64 bits, point. (la preuve: http://ark.intel.com/products/33910/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E8400-%286M-Cache-3_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB%29)

Suffit de faire l'installe 64 bits et roulez jeunesse

----------

## zerros

arffff. rien que de penser qu'il faut refaire l'install ... En gros quand une gentoo est installé, j'évite de la réinstaller en général.

Mais là ... tant qu'à faire, autant bien faire les choses  :Smile: 

Effectivement, si j'essaie d'activer le 64bits dans le kernel depuis une install 32, il m'envoi bouler. Je vais essayer depuis une vraie install 64bits ...

Merci. je vais me tourner vers ça.

----------

## Deusexodus

Si ton bios est celui qui fait de la resistance, le passage au 64 bits ne te feras pas gagner les 2G de ram manquantes, il vaut mieux lancer un livecd 64 bits pour en avoir le coeur net.

----------

## zerros

C'est ce que je comptais faire. Je me suis fait un liveusb  :Smile: 

----------

## chris972

 *zerros wrote:*   

> Est-il possible de "repackager" un noyau kernel.org pour ne faire un "gentoo-sources" en incluant cette option, ou tout simplement d'ajouter le support 64Gb au noyau actuel ?

 

C'est quand même terrible que tu reposes cette question. J'ai le sentiment que tu ne lis pas vraiment les réponses qui te sont faites (et pourtant, tu as la chance d'avoir des réponses...).

gentoo-sources = noyau adapté par gentoo

vanilla-sources = noyau original de kernel.org

Il serait donc stupide de prendre un noyau sur kernel.org pour en faire un pseudo gentoo-sources. Autant prendre un vanilla-sources qui sera identique à ce que tu cherches depuis le début, mais ça t'a déjà été dit maintes fois.

----------

## zerros

Bonjour,

dsl pour le temps de réponse. Si je reposai la question par rapport aux gentoo-sources (j'ai bien compris que les options recherchées sont bien dans le vanilla),

c'est que dans la doc de gentoo il est marqué qu'il est préférable d'utiliser gentoo-sources bien qu'on puisse installer le type de kernel que l'on souhaite

car plusieurs améliorations et patchs sont appliqués sur gentoo-sources.

En partant de là, je me mets à la place d'une personne qui a un PC 32 bits et plus de 4Gb de mémoire et qui ne peut pas utiliser gentoo-sources car l'option HIGHMEME64 est absent

du kernel gentoo. Voilà. Pour ma part, j'avoue quand même ne pas avoir été assez fin pour ne pas avoir installer un 64bits sur mon pc.

Je l'ai fait, et tout est OK.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

